# Sig's New 1911



## -=PNPS=-Rent-A-Cop (Oct 23, 2003)

'Nuff said.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Holy Jeezus!
What is that?!..............What the F*ck is that!!!?? 
:shock: 

O.K. really now. Just what we need. ANOTHER friggin M1911 Clone.
Wasn't it the final straw when Smith &amp; Wesson made one last year?

O.K. what next? Glock making a friggin copy of a Colt Python?

Go ahead you damn fools! Run to Four Seasons and put yours on reserve now, ya sick bastards! Check your dosimeter you damn nuke! 
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

nice weapon,
but Kimber makes a good 1911 .45


:twisted:


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Just being a Sig, I would expect it to be a good weapon. We carry one of the 40 Cal models. I also own one personally, and love it.


----------



## -=PNPS=-Rent-A-Cop (Oct 23, 2003)

mpd61 said:


> Holy Jeezus!
> Go ahead you damn fools! Run to Four Seasons and put yours on reserve now, ya sick bastards! Check your dosimeter you damn nuke!
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Well, I probably would (either on the Sig or a Kimber), but . . . it's not Mass-compliant.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Ahhhhhh, the 1911 just gets better with age......that's why I have three! If you have ever wondered why the all special forces(SEALS, DELTA, Etc.), FBI HRT and LAPD SWAT carries them; just shoot one. SIG and Kimber are nice but pale in comparison to a Bill Wilson or a Les Baer.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Killjoy!

Colonel Cooper would be proud of you. I had a throated and polished Nickel Series 70 Colt. If they still made em that way, we wouldn't need all these clones and $2000 Les Baers Eh?
Stay safe you crazy jarhead!
:wink:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

Killjoy275 said:


> Ahhhhhh, the 1911 just gets better with age......that's why I have three! If you have ever wondered why the all special forces(SEALS, DELTA, Etc.), FBI HRT and LAPD SWAT carries them; just shoot one.


Amen to that, I've got quite a few myself. They are a pleasure to shoot, of all the different handguns I've shot, the 1911 is by far the closest to a true extension of my hand.


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

found a website for a gun store in arizona......

sells specific guns for the state you live in to be in compliance....

i found a colt 1911 under $600.00

my wife told me that it looks nice on the computer. :evil: 

guess santa wont be good to me this year!
:roll:


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

oh yeah, as for the website, i did a search on yahoo " interstate arms" was looking for the address in billerica (6g dunham rd ) if interested...

and i clicked on the wrong link which brought me to the arizona store.....



good luck!

:twisted:


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

9cr57 lapd,
How about posting the link? 
Thanks!


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

here it is...

http://www.usagunsales.com/


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2003)

I got me an Aeronautica Argentinia Sistema Colt Model 1927 a couple years back for $225. It's an original copy of a M1911 built in Argentina under a contract from Colt on old Colt machinery shipped down there after WW2. All parts are interchangeable with an M1911 and it was arsenal refinished before it came to the US. It's bull tight and shoots like a dream except the slap of the beavertail hammer on the webbing between my thunb and forefinger. It's a pain I enjoy though. :shock: 
I see them going for $450+ on some websites now but I intend to keep it. 
"You never need a .45 till you need one real bad."


----------

